# Irish and/or English: Lagan



## Faethin

There is a song, covered a couple of irish artists, called "My Lagan Love" (quite a nice song, if I may say so). The adjetive (I don't know how to say _gentilicio_ in English! Sorry!)in its title is like nothing I've ever heard before.

Can someone tell me what does "Lagan" mean?


----------



## Bienvenidos

I've never heard it before, but here's my guess: a love at sea. Lagan has something to do with the sea/ships/cargo, I believe.

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## over

Hi: River Lagan is a river in the north of Ireland.

"*Where Lagan stream sings lullaby
there grows a lily fair..."*


----------



## panjandrum

Absolulely correct.
It flows through the meadows about 5k from my house.
Glad you liked the song


----------

